
Why are white shooters called ‘mentally ill’? - aaronbrethorst
http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/06/18/call-the-charleston-church-shooting-what-it-is-terrorism/
======
MichaelCrawford
Nine out of ten mentally ill people never come to the attention of a mental
health professional during their entire lives.

CNN founder Ted Turner openly admitted that he is manic-depressive.

Abraham Lincoln was kicked in the head by a horse when he was young, resulting
in severe depression for the rest of his life.

